# When did your cockapoo become curly?



## vickie

Oscar is now 8 months now and his hair seems to be a lot straighter than other cockapoo's we have seen. Do they get curlier as they get older. He has had his hair cut already and thought it might go curly then but it doesn't seem to be doing.


----------



## Janev1000

It all depends on what genes they inherit. Honey has a straighter coat and I was surprised by how many people commented on her lack of curl as a young puppy. It seems that the word cockapoo means 'poodle' to a lot of people but they overlook the cocker side of it, which can be equally as strong. Honey's coat does seem to be getting wavier as she gets older but she has quite a light coat and I'm quite sure she'll never have the thicker woollier coats that some have. I've read before that it can take up to 2 years for the straighter coats to fully develop, so there's still time for Oscar's coat to change. Adult coats tend to start coming in around 9/10 months. x


----------



## RuthMill

There's all sorts of coats. Search for some of the straight coat threads. You will see the variations.


----------



## JoJo

Have a peep here which may help you ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2013/06/06/cockapoo-coat-questions-answers/

basically there are many types of coat textures found in cockapoos, so no standard  His coat will develop over time however a puppies coat texture can be seen in very young puppies too.

Please post lots of photos and we will try to help you regarding coat texture xxx


----------



## dio.ren

Molly isn't really curly she is wavy but her head has more curl. When she was a young puppy she was just wavy or shaggy like we called it. They are all so different so there is really no way of telling what they will end up like. She is 9 months now and has curls on her head still and her body is soft and has a wave she kind of looks like a lamb (a lot of people say that!)


----------



## sugerlump

this is gingers coat,but she has been this way ever since she was born.and it tells me that she has a lot more poodle in her then cocker.i think if you poo has a strong cocker daddy then your poos hair will be straight ..but i say they are just as wonderful ether way


----------

